# EHEIM Professional 3 Thermofilter 2180 or FX6?



## cardosoj (Feb 9, 2020)

My 120 gallon tank is going in my living room and I would like the filter to be as quiet as possible?

I know this is a tough question, but having owned an FX5 I know how powerful they are, but it was a bit noisy.
What would be the equivalent in terms of filtration to the FX6? Is it the Professional 3?

Any thoughts suggestions?


----------



## cardosoj (Feb 9, 2020)

Or would it make sense to go with two FX4 filters?


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

Using a pair of smaller canisters may be your better option. A pair of Eheim Classic 2217 or Filstar XPL. Both silent and rock solid reliable. Would also give you a backup should one unexpectedly fail. I dont find the FX4 any different from a sound level than the 6. Two 4's would likely be louder than one 6.


----------



## cardosoj (Feb 9, 2020)

Thanks for the info.


----------

